

Sony's new PlayStation 4 and open-source FreeBSD: THE TRUTH - emaste
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/11/16/sony_playstation_4_kernel/

======
bifrost
Great news! No longer to be strangled by the GPL. Erh, I guess except for the
bootloader. But still :)

